# Might be Fostering a Boxer



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Or adopting  if it works out. A rescue is need of foster homes from an spca that is down the street from me. They have 3 boxers in need of fosters/homes and one happens to be a female. I have nothing against a male boxer, as I have had two, but my JRT Sanford does:doh:. He prefers females over males. I am excited to maybe have another Boxer around. If she does fit well I may wind up adopting her, if not I will help care for her until a good forever home is found.  

Here's her pic... I also will post pic of the other two..one is a senior brindle male who is very skinny  and another younger brindle male. If anyone else is interested in helping here is the link CompAnimals Hometo the rescue who is trying to coordinate it. They also have a older rottie, older lab and senior shep mix needing fosters all from this same spca.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

The senior male..pulls at my heartstrings..wish I could take all three!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

And the younger brindle male!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I hope it works out. Golden energy and Boxer energy meld really well IMO. Two of Tucker's dog park BFFs were Boxers. I love how playful they are, and how silly they can be.


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh my gosh. The pictures say it all. Thank you for what you are doing!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks guys! boxers have a piece of my heart. i miss my Charlie so much! The rescue is suppose to be calling me this morning. I hope by this afternoon I can go get her. :crossfing


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Well its been a rollercoaster of emotions and stuff going on regarding these boxers. I finally got a call from the rescue at 3 pm and they have a boxer rescue lined up now to take all three. I told them I was really interested in the female but now its in the boxer rescues hand as the shelter has already promised them the dogs..sigh. I am going to put one more final plea out to help the boxer. But if not, its out of my hands I guess. Who would have thought it would be this hard to help?! These dogs were part of a cruelty case and they need some TLC to get back to healthy dogs. I was hoping that with me being a vet tech I certainely could help.. So we shall see but I have a feeling this may not work out after all.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thank you for fostering, that poor Senior boy, heartbreaking.

My neighbors have always had a boxer and a Golden-they are a comical pair, at least the ones my neighbors have had.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Never heard back from either rescue.  i guess they dont want my help. I even tried to ask who exactly to contact or if they have a direct phone instead of email for the boxer rescue and all I got from the "person" who helped get the boxer rescue aware of the situation just replied" they are taking all three". Not much help at all. I am not knocking the fact that a rescue is stepping up but figured someone..from either rescue..would like for one of the boxers to have somewhere to go already. Am i wrong in feeling like that?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

No, you're not wrong at all. 

Does the Rescue have a website? If they do, look to see if they have a Volunteer or Foster Link with info. The group might want you to complete a Volunteer application or have a Foster application.

I use to help a GR Rescue, our Foster families had to complete an application and have a home check done prior to being approved for fostering. This Boxer Rescue may or may not operate similar.

If you really want to foster, don't give up. Seems like most Rescue Groups are in need of Foster homes, often they are limited to the number of dogs they can take in if/when they don't have enough approved Foster homes available. 

These three definitely need TLC.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

The boxer rescue finally got back to me. I filled out their foster application and hope to hear from them soon. Hoping this still works out!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's great, best of luck to you.


----------

